# Pepsi or Coke



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## noski (Dec 30, 2011)

I prefer Regular Pepsi and Diet Coke, but not Regular Coke or Diet Pepsi....  that sort of matches up with my personality.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess I need to make a diet pepsi/coke thread too!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't really like either, but prefer Pepsi in a can, Coke from a fountain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2011)

I used like Pepsi but diet wise i prefer diet Coke which is what i drink now


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2011)

Pepsi


----------



## ski stef (Dec 30, 2011)

D.coke. never classic or Pepsi. I think I can tell the difference.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 30, 2011)

How about a neither option??

Both contain CRAZY amounts of refined SUGAR and other artifical crap.  Next time you drink one, think about eating 8 table spoons of sugar.....that's how much Coke contains.  I stay as far away from all soda as I can.


----------



## Mullen (Dec 30, 2011)

Pepsi....only because they make mtn dew

Throwback mtn dew is awesome


----------



## kickstand (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/3533/saturday-night-live-the-olympia-restaurant


----------



## Nick (Dec 30, 2011)

Coke, especially when mixed with Captain


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Diet Pepsi for me or root beer too!


----------



## pro2860 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Coke, especially when mixed with Captain



This!


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 30, 2011)

Cherry Coke and Dr. Pepper are my preferences..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 30, 2011)

Seltzer.


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2011)

It's rare for me to drink soda, but Coke it is, almost always with Jack.  Don't care for Pepsi or any diet soda.

Good for a painful hangover: a fountain Coke and hashbrown from Mcdonalds.  It's weird.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2011)

Pepsi by itself

Coke when mixed with Jack or rum


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2011)

regular coke

diet pepsi


----------



## Abubob (Dec 31, 2011)

Its the real thing...


----------



## darent (Dec 31, 2011)

always Coke, except when "NEW COKE" came out,that tasted like pepsi- too sweet. I worked a concession stand for years,booster club and little league, pepsi over coke in regular soda and diet coke over diet pepsi. what beat them all was sport drinks, and of coarse cheese burgers over hot dogs, but not by much


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

Not the new coke, not the old coke. Not the coke without caffeine, not the coke with cherry.  Not the diet coke without caffeine.  Not Coke Zero.  Not Coca Cola.  Not Coca cola light.  Not coca cola citra or coca cola with lemon.  Not Blak or coca cola C2.  Not coca cola with Black cherry Vanilla.  Defnintely not Cola Guarana Jesus.  And definitely not coca cola with lime.
There is only one left.  See you in a week!


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Its the real thing...



I wonder if this dude knows he was parodied 30 years ago?


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I don't really like either, but prefer Pepsi in a can, Coke from a fountain.



Pretty good.  What is that from?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2011)

billski said:


> Not the new coke, not the old coke. Not the coke without caffeine, not the coke with cherry.  Not the diet coke without caffeine.  Not Coke Zero.  Not Coca Cola.  Not Coca cola light.  Not coca cola citra or coca cola with lemon.  Not Blak or coca cola C2.  Not coca cola with Black cherry Vanilla.  Defnintely not Cola Guarana Jesus.  And odefinitely not coca cola with lime.
> There is only one left.  See you in a week!



So what Coke are you enjoying lol?


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

Scotty said:


> So what Coke are you enjoying lol?



Diet Coke with Caffeine of course!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 3, 2012)

billski said:


> Pretty good.  What is that from?



Spies Like Us. Classic Akroyd/Chase movie.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a caffeine free Diet Coke guy, but I have to say, the Pepsi Throwback - with real sugar - is a nice change of pace.  The regular Coke and Pepsi are both fairly awful to me, especially the after-taste.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Spies Like Us. Classic Akroyd/Chase movie.



And who can forget Donna Dixon? And that Paul McCartney theme song.

Back on topic: I don't care for colas (or sodas) but when I do, I have a Moxie/Dr. Pepper/ root beer.

Stay thirsty, my friends.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 3, 2012)

Easy question!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a Coke Zero fan.

My wife prefers her diet coke with a HEALTHY splash of Stoli Vanilla in it


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2012)

on a related note..

http://www.madisonrecord.com/news/2...e-time-to-plead-in-mouse-in-mountain-dew-case


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> on a related note..
> 
> http://www.madisonrecord.com/news/2...e-time-to-plead-in-mouse-in-mountain-dew-case



Considering the pH of Mountain Dew is about 3.25 and that for Coke Classic the pH is slightly lower at about 3 and that that amount of acidity can dissolve the enamel of a tooth in a few days,  I'm guessing that either that was one incredibly freshly bottled Mountain Dew or that story is BS as the acidity of the Dew would have dissolved that mouse pretty quickly


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Considering the pH of Mountain Dew is about 3.25 and that for Coke Classic the pH is slightly lower at about 3 and that that amount of acidity can dissolve the enamel of a tooth in a few days,  I'm guessing that either that was one incredibly freshly bottled Mountain Dew or that story is BS as the acidity of the Dew would have dissolved that mouse pretty quickly



sounds like an excellent idea for a middle school science fair!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> sounds like an excellent idea for a middle school science fair!!



And if someone is going to drink it after, maybe an episode of _Fear Factor_ too!  :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 3, 2012)

coke only after a migrane


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 3, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> And who can forget Donna Dixon?



Doctor. Doctor. Doctor. Doctor...


----------



## TobySki (Jan 9, 2012)

Definately Coke. pepsi has always tasted flat to me. Like the zero flavors coke has as well (cherry, regular, vanilla)


----------

